# Can I hack a 6.3f to 6.2a AND save the content?



## anotherdjohnson (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello,

I just recently hacked my DVR2 from 6.3f to 6.2a and just dumped the content. I want to had my DSR7000 (also 6.3f) to 6.2a so that I can use MRV. Is it possible to hack the system to 6.2a *and* keep the content that is on it now?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Can it be done? yep. Easily? Nope. You'd be better off to yank the recordings off, reimage back to 6.2a and then reinsert the shows.


----------



## anotherdjohnson (Mar 28, 2008)

Da Goon,

Thanks for the incredibly fast response. I don't know if this can be discussed here or not, but would I have to hack the drive (or a copy of it), yank data, and then rehack to 6.2?

David


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it IS possible and not as hard as you might think. 
Hack the 6.3x drive to get telnet and ftp working.
Download the slices for 6.2a on bit torrent. 
ftp them to the tivo then follow a guide for upgrading via slices OR use the slicer from dvrupgrade.com.

If done correctly you won't have to pull the drive to put 6.2a on it.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> it IS possible and not as hard as you might think.
> Hack the 6.3x drive to get telnet and ftp working.
> Download the slices for 6.2a on bit torrent.
> ftp them to the tivo then follow a guide for upgrading via slices OR use the slicer from dvrupgrade.com.
> ...


Gunny,

Are you certain that a 6.3f 'retrograde' to 6.2a can be done and that it won't muck up the database? This is not something I've tried, but hopefully at some point, I can test it. BTW, using the -d option with the slicer should allow you to pull the appropriate slices down without having to dig for them...


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

It's possible, but not simple. More hacking of installSw.itcl is required, among other things. The tivo does several sanity checks to make sure it's not "downgrading". This was a well-known issue when 4.x was ported to dtivo's, since lots of people wanted to upgrade to 4.x via slices from 3.x to retain recordings. Since 4.x was actually older than 3.x, some of it's mfs resources had lower fsid's than its 3.x counterparts. IIRC, alphawolf documented much of this a while back on ddb. Not really worth the trouble, IMO.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Thx Da Goon, that is a little more in line with what I have expected. I seem to remember playing around with 6.3 --> 3.1.5f to see what would happen and it was not pretty, either.


----------



## anotherdjohnson (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll be hacking a copy of the drive and then retreiving the content, then put on a fresh 6.2a, hack it and copying the content over.

Thanks again,

David


----------

